# 'Gender bending' chemicals from household goods like plastic packaging and



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

make-up 'raise risk of miscarriages and Down's syndrome'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2208229/Chemicals-household-goods-like-plastic-packaging-make-raise-risk-miscarriages-Downs-syndrome.html

The amount of negative data on bisphenol A is staggering, but will governments ever do anything... it's even used in baby's bottles, though the EU is banning it shortly, or maybe they already have, hope so. Still, it's not nearly enough since it's used in pretty much everything else anyway.  

/links


----------

